# Anouther Box, sort of



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The unit is all oak, no walnut in the kitchen. The unit is 12” wide, 7” high and 9” deep. It has one drawer utilizing a “spline” for the drawer glide. Harry one day I will remember that the camera is an important part of any project and to start early!!
Pic 1 are the parts laid out, I noticed the dove tails are not symmetrical, with the addition of the item in Pic 7&8 I should have that corrected for all future projects. This allows for fine adjustments of the jig.
Pic 2-6 Pre finishing and mock up of the unit, no I don’t know what to call it!!
Pic 9 The finishing.
Pic 10-11 The final outcome.

There was one incident that I wish I had documented,. While gluing up the sides and back to the base, I put them on upside down. Well because of the location of the drawer splines it would no longer fit. What to do? As is my custom, I got a bigger hammer, literally. I figured the glue up was only a couple hours old and I was in a state of panic and I may be redoing the whole thing anyway so why not. It came apart all right but split the left side in half at the spline. So try to prefabricate and match the existing or just glue it up and see how it might come out. Wood can be very forgiving at times and this was one of those times. 
This was a good learning experience for me and sets the stage for more. This sort of thing really is fun, I keep wondering what I will be when I grow up.:haha::haha:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice box, Jerry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jerry, you've come along like a house on fire, I really do like that "box", I like the design, I like the construction, I like the flowing grain and I like the finish. Doing photo-shoots with future projects will, I'm sure, soon lead to you being voted a CONTRIBUTOR.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice drawer box Jerry, just think 10 more like that and you will have a nice cabinet/chess 

========


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Your on your way Jerry. I use a box like that to keep incence in. We have a lot of animals so the incence comes in handy. The ones I made for my daughter she keeps candles in. If you would like I will send you some titles of box making books I have in my home library.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you John, that would be appriciated on this end.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW! Fantastic job Jerry, you are on your way for sure!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Simply Beautiful Boxes,Creating Beautiful Boxes with Inlay Techniques,Complete illustrated Guide to Box Making all these by Doug Stowe, Fine Woodworking on Boxes,Carcases,and Drawers,The Best of Wood Boxces Edited by R. Adam Blake,Boxes & Chests by Alan and Gill Bridgewater and The Art of Making Small Wood Boxes by Tony Lydgate. This should inspire you to make many more boxes.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya nailed this one Jerry!! 

very nice craftsmanship!!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Well done Jerry....good box....oh, and Jerry, never grow up...lifes too short for that...........AL


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Good looking box Jerry, one of these days I gotta try my hand at making some boxes, right after I finish the last item on my honey do list. :big_boss:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jerry... I know you're a big fan of walnut, thought you might enjoy this:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow, now there are a few project in that!!! I would loved to have seen the tree that came from!!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh rub it in. Now if you can get that wood to dry before it cracks, will love to see the projects from that.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That yours, Bill.. or get it off the net?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> That yours, Bill.. or get it off the net?



Jim...

Don't I wish!!!! Trees like that have got to be few and far inbetween anymore. A slab like that has got to run in the 5-6k range if not more...little out of my league *L*

I ran across the pic on another site and immediately thought Jerry would get a kick out of it..


----------



## artezz (Nov 9, 2010)

I can`t stop drooling, use to do this over playboy centerfolds.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

There is a guy on the west coast that sells that type of lumber all the time, they use it for big desk tops the norm..

=====


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey BJ... I know a guy who could find room in his Alaskan woodshop for a piece of walnut like that.. Think you know one in Colorado that could come up with space too?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Maybe so if I had a big fork lift  I can' t imagine what that chuck of log would weigh...

==========



BigJimAK said:


> Hey BJ... I know a guy who could find room in his Alaskan woodshop for a piece of walnut like that.. Think you know one in Colorado that could come up with space too?


----------



## RandyMorter (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Jerry,

I really like your box. I especially like the finish - on the few projects I've tried I can never get a finish to look good.

What is the unit in your pictures 7 & 8?

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## Cabbie41 (Nov 28, 2010)

Jerry-
Nice job! I have always loved the finish on oak---it just looks right!
What do you intend to use it for? I can think of several potential uses.
Keep on truckin'
Jim
CA


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry I don't know how I missed this post. Very nice job on the box!


----------

